# weird cupcakes



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

I had a bizzaro cupcake experience this past week and am trying to figure out what went wrong.

6x batch of Gold Cake from Joy of Cooking.....

Cream:
3 cups butter
6 cups sugar
beat in 18 egg yolks

add vanilla

in 3 different additions rotate between 
4.5 cups milk and 11.5 cups of flour (calls for 12 cups of cake flour and I used AP and reduced amount slightly)
3TBL baking powder
salt


So, mixer has low and outrageously high (no functional #2) so whipped butter/sugar on high until white and light.....added yolks and vanilla.....then turned it to low and added the milk and dry in stages.

Scooped into fairly large paper lined muffin tins and baked in a huge rotating oven..... 6 shelves going around in this really old oven.

After making chocolate cupcakes that turned out fine, these gold ones had approx 20% come out with mottled tops, a couple shades darker and certainly not rounded nor smooth. Where did I go wrong oh pastry masters?


----------



## m brown (May 29, 1999)

Should you need cake flour where there is none, you could have added 1/2 cup corn starch to your ap flour, making up that missing 1/2 cup of flour. 

Did you sift said ap flour before measuring? Sifted flour is lighter than unsifted.

I am a fan of making the recipe, weigh all ingredients, figure out the percentages so when you need to convert for more or less you can keep the correct ratios. 

When tripling a formula, the liquids usually get off balance - sounds like you had too much liquid, and maybe needed to scrape the bowl and combine the batter better. 
Little butter and sugar got left un-mixed


----------

